# Who is the most Impressive martial artis that you have personaly seen



## Atlanta-Kenpo

I recently asked the question "Of All the 1st generation students out there who moves the most similar to Mr Parker?"

An even better question is. Who is the most impressive martial artist that you have ever seen.

For those of you out there who have meet Al McLuckie in my opinion he is the most amazing martial artist that I habe personaly see.

By the way;  It does not have to be a Kenpoist.


----------



## Rick Wade

My opion of that person has just recently changed it used to be someone that was extreemly flashy.  However my new person is by far Mr. Pick He has very compact moves with a massive amount of power.  He basically redefines the term ecomomy of motion.

V/R

Rick


----------



## jdinca

I have limited exposure to martial artists outside my school but I have seen some VERY impressive Kung Fu demonstrations by Masters and Grand Masters where you KNOW these people are the real deal.

I would have to say GM Richard Lee, who happens to be the founder of our system and Master John Buckley, his #1 disciple and heir apparent. Stunningly fast with minimal effort and maximum power and living the true MA ethic.


----------



## terryl965

The best TKD'er would have been Jimmy Kim out in California, Best MA'er probaly Roy Kurban back in the seventies he had some outstanding matches over that time period.
Overall Bruce Lee
Terry


----------



## Makalakumu

I'd have to say that my teacher is the most impressive martial artist I've seen with my own eyes.  He has a broad technique base and because of his line of work, he knows how to apply them.  I know that my teacher can make this stuff work for real and I've been on the receiving end enough to actually gauge his skill.  The bottom line is that he can do things that I cannot and I work extremely hard to make what I do work.


----------



## Blindside

I'm just including instructors who I've met in person, I don't count video as really seeing someone.  

Tuhon Leo Gaje followed by Morio Higoanna Sensei.


----------



## Cyber Ninja

Soke Masaaki Hatsumi.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> I recently asked the question "Of All the 1st generation students out there who moves the most similar to Mr Parker?"
> 
> An even better question is. Who is the most impressive martial artist that you have ever seen.
> 
> For those of you out there who have meet Al McLuckie in my opinion he is the most amazing martial artist that I habe personaly see.
> 
> By the way; It does not have to be a Kenpoist.


 
For martial arts in general: the late Mr. Tri of Sacramento, CA. For Kenpo, it would easily be Mr. Bob Liles of Sacramento, as well, who I saw only briefly through a window but the power and economy of motion were quite impressive and far superior to the unaffilliated Kenpo that I was familiar with.


----------



## Rick Wade

[


----------



## Southwell

My answer will be Kenpo vs non Kenpo/ Canada vs US, In Canada for Kenpo is Jamie Seabrook non Kenpo Mike Bernardo. States side Kenpo, Larry Tatum non Kenpo, Prof Wally Jay.


----------



## RyuKyuBushi

With out a doubt Seiyu Oyata and a close second would be Remy Presas!


----------



## mwelch

My teacher Master Yu Cheng Hsiang of NYC.


----------



## Danny T

Who is the most Impressive martial artis that you have personaly seen Could that be who I have seen in person, maybe?

Hmm!! Lets see now, I believe that all of the martial artists I have seen were seen personally by me. In fact I am certain of it. Have you seen impressive martial artists otherwise? 

Most impressive I seen, been quite a few who are impressive in their own way. Guro Dan Inosanto, tremendous martial arts historian. Martial ability aside his knowledge of martial art and so many different training systems is impressive. Sifu Francis Fong's speed and agility is impressive also and at his age. Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje's smoothness and manipulation of timing also is very impressive. Tuhon Bill McGrath what power and smoothness. Herman Suwanda could manipulate his toes almost as well as I can my fingers. Saw him walk across the floor by the mainipulation of his toes, that was impressive. There are many others as well not certain I could name a most impressive for everyone is impressive in their own right. One think I do know most assuredly is I saw each with my own eyes. Is that personally enough?

Danny


----------



## Rich_Hale

To answer the question: Who is the most impressive martial artist I have ever seen?  Let me tell you a little story.

One day I was at Mr. Parkers house for a lesson and he pulls a wickedly beautiful fighting knife out of its sheath, holds it up around eye level, and rotating blade slightly, he says were going to work on knife techniques today.  Dont mind saying that scared the crap out of me!

Then he set the knife down, picked up a piece of blue chalk, and proceeded to coat the edges of the sheath with chalk.  He then put down the chalk, hands me the sheath and tells me to attack him with it.  Relaxing considerably, I figured Sure Ill play your little game, but dont come complaining when I actually stab you with this thing.  (Those of you who have ever worked out with Mr. Parker know that when he tells you to attack him, he means ATTACK.)

So, I launch in with some semi-fancy, totally dumb, knife attack as Mr. Parker whips the knife away and turns the tables.  I dodge, duck and maneuver to the best of my ability until Mr. Parker stops attacking me.  Then he says, How do you think you did?  Not feeling anyplace where he stabbed me, or pealed any skin off, I said I thought I did pretty good.

He smiled, then told me to go look in the mirror.  To my shock, and amazement I see two blue streaks  one each slicing across both sides of my neck.  Then Mr. Parker says to look under my arms and between my legs  where I find four more streaks of blue chalk  one each on the fleshy soft undersides of my upper arms and two more on the inner sides of my upper thighs.  

The most impressive martial artist I have ever seen  and felt - would have to be Ed Parker.


----------



## tshadowchaser

My answere:

Mr. Parker
Danile K Pai
Kali Griffin
George Chartier
Ron Van Cliff  (sp)
Nick Cerio
and a few others


----------



## green meanie

I haven't had the opportunity to meet a lot of people but of the few I have met it would be Roy Goldberg (Aiki-jujitsu), hands down.

Others worth mentioning:

Gokor Chivichyan (Judo)
Jean Jacques Machado (Brazilian Jiu Jitsu)
Dan Gable (Wrestling)


----------



## sksk

Guru Dan Inosanto
Hanshi Bruce Juchnik
Tuhon Tom Kier
Tuhon Roberto Torres
Uncle Bill DeThuars


And Many others


----------



## bayonet

Throughout my short journey so far, 5 stick out: Rorion Gracie, Hee Il Cho, Tak Kubota, Larry Tatum and Huk Planas.


----------



## Seabrook

Larry Tatum and Remy Presas.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## kenpo_disciple

Nick Cerio
'Huk' Planas


----------



## IWishToLearn

Dat's a hard question to answer. I'd have to rank several together for a 5 way tie.  Shihan Everett Rodriguez of Yasashii Do - watching him move around our two toughest Black Belts like they were nothing when I was just a newly promoted Orange belt scared the hebedejeezus outta me.  SGM Chuck Sullivan of the IKCA - Watching a 70+ year old man move the way he did was a testament to the fanatical approach to the basics Mr. Sullivan has.  Doc Chapel of SL-4 - *Tap on da cheek.* Nuff said.  - Although watching my buddy get tapped was infinitely more enjoyable cause I got to see what I probably looked like hehe.  GM Vic Le Roux - Watching him rip on his assistant instructor at the WCKCII in August 05 was fun.  Master Armando Deloa - IKCA - That was the first time I'd ever seen anyone move like water. He was taking down people who were 6 to 8 inches taller than his 5'8" frame with ease and the fluidity of his strikes, locks, sweeps, and finishes left my jaw on the floor.


----------



## KenpoTex

I have to put my instructor Mr. Theron Sturgess on my list, I am continually amazed by his level of knowledge, technical skill, precision, and power. Just last night in class we were working out and I thought I was doing pretty good until he decided I'd had enough fun and handed me my a$$. 
Another would be Bill "superfoot" Wallace, I attended one of his seminars last year and was very impressed. I can't imagine how he must have moved 30 or 40 years ago.
Overall though the most impressive thus far would have to be Datu Kelly Worden. I was at one of his seminars last March and was just blown away. I was "dummying" a technique at one point and remember getting "cut" or "stabbed" at least 10 times (and probably more that didn't notice) in the space of about 2 seconds. His level of skill was truly scary (I can't wait 'till next time )


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bayonet said:
			
		

> Throughout my short journey so far, 5 stick out: Rorion Gracie, Hee Il Cho, Tak Kubota, Larry Tatum and Huk Planas.


 
That's an impressive list for a "short" journey so far. I envy you! artyon:


----------



## rziriak

Jeff Speakman
Dan Pribble


----------



## Hollywood1340

Uncle Bill Thuras
Superfoot
GMP


----------



## TheBattousai

My instructor ofcourse is at the top of list but other than that it would be Bill Beach (since he is the only master I've seen in person other than my intructor). But for ones on film it would be Seikechi Uehara, he was a true star of MA exellance that people try to be while he was in his 90s!


----------



## Kenpodoc

Al McLuckie, Lee Wedlake, Huk Planas, Frank Trejo and Vladamir Vasiliev. There are dozens of others who amaze and inspire me and many i've not personally seen.

Jeff


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

Couldn't agree with you more although I would put Zach Whitson and Francis Fong's name on that list also.


----------



## DavidCC

Ron Chapel
Shawn Steiner (my instructor)
Bradford Namahoe (KGS BBS)


----------



## Brian Jones

Seen in person?  Like a lot of us I have to separate into Kenpo and non-kenpo categories, just because its apples and oranges.  For Kenpo:  Paul Mills, Frank Trejo, Martin Wheeler.
  Outside of Kenpo: Remy Presas, Kelly Worden, Wally Jay.   Now here is some more fodder ot consider.  When we talk about being impressive, what is our criteria?  Are they impressive Martial Artists or is their knowledge impressive or their teaching ability? 

Brian Jones


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

For myself the two best would definately be :

Soke Hatsumi - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu

Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas - Modern Arnis

I have trained with so many other great ones but these two stick
out the most!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kenpodoc

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree with you more although I would put Zach Whitson and Francis Fong's name on that list also.


I sure wouldn't want Zach to take it personally that I didn't put him in the first group . I'll take any seminar I can with Zach.  if I made a second group it would be Zach Whitson, Martin Wheeler, Sean Kelley and Sonny Puzikas.  Still there are dozens of others worthy of respect and worth seeking oyut as instructors.

Jeff


----------



## Kobayashi

I don't usually visit this subforum, but I'll give my two cents...

Mikhail Ryabko
Vladimir Vasiliev
Uncle Bill DeThouras


----------



## KenpoEMT

Seen in person?
That's easy (it's also a tie): Mr. Ence and Mr. Russel. I will NEVER forget those two highly skilled men.


----------



## Shirt Ripper

1.  My aikido instructor.

2.  Bignick (from this board).

I haven't really witnessed any significant others.

*Also, I think it can be assumed that Charles Bronson tops any "top..." or "best..." lists in the martial arts.  Thank you.


----------



## beau_safken

Kobayashi said:
			
		

> I don't usually visit this subforum, but I'll give my two cents...
> 
> Mikhail Ryabko
> Vladimir Vasiliev
> Uncle Bill DeThouras



I trained under Keith Moffet in Colorado and frequently saw Uncle William de Thouras as well.  There was once a demonstration on puaq wa that he did and I just stood there dumb founded...  Watching this old man just decimate my entire school while doing very beautiful flowing display.  One after another we would all try getting in on Uncle and everytime he would drop us like a bag of sand.  I dont even want to remember the paq sau(hitting thru) drills...It was a blur after the first couple hits.  

But I have to say that the most impressive thing about Uncle was how personable and kind he was all the time.  He is definately one of the hidden gems in the world of martial arts.

Beau


----------



## bignick

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> 2.  Bignick (from this board).



And don't you forget it....



			
				Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> *Also, I think it can be assumed that Charles Bronson tops any "top..." or "best..." lists in the martial arts.  Thank you.



No doubt, no doubt...


----------



## Henderson

beau_safken said:
			
		

> But I have to say that the most impressive thing about Uncle was how personable and kind he was all the time. He is definately one of the hidden gems in the world of martial arts.


 
Bapak rules.


----------



## beau_safken

Henderson said:
			
		

> Bapak rules.



The best things were his stories about when he fought Java during WW2.  That man had some stories that made your skin crawl but also many that were very inspiring.  I really loved when he would come to watch class and hop in to show us a thing or two.  Just having him around brought the whole class up a level.  One interesting little thing was he was showing the wonder of pukalong(Like striking the incoming hand or body part of the attacker).  He asked for a punch and wanted me to mean it.  So I did and he did something that had me up on my toes and then thrashed to the ground.  When I looked up he did it with one damn hand and was using the other to use my belt as a leash....  Uncle was a great influence in my life.

Course, I am equally thankful for my teacher Guru Keith Moffet as well.  He taught me for almost 3 years.  I bleed a lot, broke toes and cursed my fair share, but I loved every minute of it.  When I was in school I was a member of a fraternity of wonderful men and woman.  Guru Moffet taught us to be that person people could depend on and to watch out for those that arent looking.  I truly wish I could have studied under him more, but the stresses of college destroyed me for a long while.  I was truly thankful for the time I spent with him at Kun Lun Pai.  

Beau


----------



## dstuart

Without a doubt...Hugh Van Putten. He created his own style called White Eyebrow Explosive Fist that is a combination of Kenpo, Hapkido, Escrima, and practical experience as a bodyguard. He is currently the martial arts coach of the Denver Nuggets. 

If you ever get a chance to see him, take it. You will be amazed.


----------



## Doc

dstuart said:
			
		

> Without a doubt...Hugh Van Putten. He created his own style called White Eyebrow Explosive Fist that is a combination of Kenpo, Hapkido, Escrima, and practical experience as a bodyguard. He is currently the martial arts coach of the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to see him, take it. You will be amazed.


I know Hugh. We used to bang in the old days. We studied Hapkido with Sea Oh Choi, along with Cliff Stewart in the first Hapkido school in the country. Hugh was working part time as a box boy for Boys Market. Man that was a long time ago.


----------



## phlaw

Hmmm, good question.  I don't know if 1 stands out overall, but I have a few.
Back in 1995 I got to see Jeff Speakman and he was pretty amazing.  

Around 1991-1992 I saw Michael Bernardo do a Staff Form and that was pretty amazing.

In 1995 I got to see Pete "Sugarfoot" Cunningham kickbox and that was a blast.

I have seen many good forms competitors like: Carmichael Simon, Mike Chatterendabaut (sp?) and others..


----------



## HKphooey

Larry Tatum, both on and off the mat.


----------



## Simon Curran

I have been fortunate enough to see some pretty impressive Kenpoists up to now, and in no particular order,
My instructor Don Gardner, whose background is primarily in Chinese Kung Fu, and his power belies his stature.
Claus Pedersen, the head of our national organisation, his understanding gives me head aches and it is disturbing to see a man of his mass move so fluidly
Mr Eddy Downey from Ireland, is such an un-assuming ordinary type of guy, but when he _nailed _me with a front kick (bruising a couple of ribs in the process...) I thought I got hit by a bus
Mr Planas, he has probably forgotten more about martial arts than I will ever know, and watching him walk around, he looks like a fragile old man, but see him on the mats... How a man so small can generate so much power and throw a big lump like me around like a rag doll, I will never know.
Doc, from here on MT, great character, friendly outgoing personality, and dropped me like a sack of potatoes, when I regained control of my motor functions, I was smiling for weeks...
Not to forget his assistant that day Mr Perez, again another amiable guy who, from the little I was fortunate enough to see, is extremely knowledgable, and moves like a Tasmanian Devil.
Mr Kevin Mills from the UK (known here on MT as SION), when he whipped out his sword hand at my brother, my brother just turned white...
Mr Tatum, incredible speed and fluidity of motion, performed Sleeper on me, and even though I knew the strike to the side of the throat was coming and tried to get my hand up there, I was hit before my hand got above my waist...
There are many others I will probably remember at some later date, but that is the list as it came to mind just now.


----------



## James Clifton

Moses Powell
Bill Wallace
Bram Frank
Rick Hernandez
Neil Hummerstone
Sid Bennett


----------



## bujuts

rziriak said:
			
		

> Jeff Speakman
> Dan Pribble



Greetings.  Are you one of Jason Mather's students?  I'm a friend of Dan and have been to a number of Mr. Speakman's classes, and have shared some mat time with Mr. Mather.  Dan's a great guy and is enormously talented.  Please slug Jason and tell its from me.

Once a year, our group has a training session out on one of our guy's property, outside of Capetown.  Kenpo in the cowpies we call it.  I will make it a point to drop into Mr. Mather's school when I'm there next.

Cheers and good day.

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## Eternal Beginner

Jeremy Horn
Renzo Gracie

Both were awesome in all ranges and had a real talent for teaching.  Awesome martial artists.


----------



## stickarts

GM Remy Presas, GM Wally Jay.
Although not as famous of a name, also Shihan Eric Alexander. A phenomenal fighter and he always "walked his talk."


----------



## bushidomartialarts

bruce juchnik


----------



## Hand Sword

Master John Fritz


----------



## bujuts

Mike Pick


----------



## KenpoDave

Professor Sig Kufferath.


----------



## Slihn

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> I recently asked the question "Of All the 1st generation students out there who moves the most similar to Mr Parker?"
> 
> An even better question is. Who is the most impressive martial artist that you have ever seen.
> 
> In my opinion(besides Brue Lee) would be Morihei Ueshiba.His ability to blend the force of a violent attack into Harmony was legendary.In fact the entire Aiki conpect is quite elegent,but Ueshiba was able to make an unremakerable blend of the Aiki and Ju arts to make a beautiful self-defense art;which,when ulitilzed, is poetry in motion.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Edmund Kealoha Parker, Hawaii's greatest son. Moved like lightning, thumped like a bear with those big ole Hawaiian feet and hands, and always opened the way with a sense of humor and a twinkle in his eye.

I'm pushing 41 years old at the time of this posting; I first learned of Mr. Parker at 6 years old, saw him at a demo/seminar at eight, and admired his skill and abilities into adulthood. I hope to honor the man after his passing, and up to mine, by focusing on continuing to learn and pass on quality kenpo.

Respectfully,

Dave

PS -- Not hero worship; just respect for a man, worthy of respect.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Our Professor Martin T Buell, I have not known him as a younger person, but for someone his age and with replacement hips..this guy is strong.  Very humble and easy to talk to. 

Usually when a question is ask about a certain technique...and you ask?  He will tell you to come up...go thru the techniques and before you know it..."kapow"...your down...he moves so fast and powerful.  Then explains the process....He is very nice about it too....we all have fun and learn alot too...

Being very bias here........Aloha

PS:Many of his top students are not well known..our Professor likes's to keep a low key.


----------



## WILDASS

Dan Pribble
Sarah Mccutcheon
Jason Mather

Lost Coast Baby!!!!!!


----------



## Slippery_Pete

Bignicks got an instructor that I met this year for jujutsu...no longer in his hayday his movements still flow and look effortless...little guy that controls the situation no problem...also had more surgeries and been through more than any other person i know...tim cruff most impressive martial artist i've ever seen

seen a lot of people at competitions but they never seem to move far beyond the dicipline they train in (e.g. sparring) so i dont feel that they would be the most impressive martial artist i've seen...flashy yes but not good overall strengths


----------



## Kenpoist

Tony Cogliandro - for his explanation and execution of Kenpo(concepts/theory/history/psychology etc..) 

Chuck Norris - just for being Chuck Norris (nicest guy you will ever meet and very humble)


----------



## KenpoSterre

Probably the most talented and impressive person I have seen as a Kenpoist is Mr. Jim Mitchell. Mr. Mitchell has such and extensive knowledge about Kenpo and he knows everything with such perfection and ability. 

But two other people who strike my mind are Mr. Phillip Retana and Mr. Michael D. Witt. Mr. Retana has an amazing sparring technique and precision. He teaches my private classes and has a great way of explaining new techniques. His strenght and power that radiates from him when he sparrs and does techniques is impressive. 

Mr. Witt is great at explaining the things and finding ways to alter a technique for people who can't execute techniques because of reasons of height, size, etc. Also how he can sparr while being very relaxed and calm gives him an advantage to others. Mr. Witt is one of the greatest people I have ever met and I enjoy being taught by him. I look up them all highly and admire their hardwork, dedication, and love of martial arts.


----------



## matt.m

In my eyes: Dad - Hapkido.  All MSK hapkido dans are amazing, however I don't think I need to justify anymore.

                 Charles Hildebrand - Tae Kwon Do
                 Mike Swain - Judo
                 Kurt Angle - Greco
                 Bill Wallace - Point Fighting.  This guy is amazing, he came to two of our national conventions.  2003 and 2004.

I met as well as had some training time Kurt and Mike while I wrestled for the Marine Corps.  Truly outstanding athletes.


----------



## KempoShaun

In Person (in no specific order!):
Bill Wallace (dropped me with a side kick to my head and I didn't even see him move!)
Chuck Norris
Feliciano "Kimo" Ferreira
Joe "KenpoJoe" Rebelo (For all his external art skills, his bagua I saw him do once amazed the heck out of me)
John Fritz
Mike Sawyer (Wado-Kai in FLA, and promoter of the US-Open Karate Championships at Disney on the July 4th weekend)
Nick Cerio

In Videos:
Ed Parker
Hironori Otsuka
Victor "Sonny" Gascon (Though I've met him a few times, I've only see him move on some footage)

I'm probably missing a few too...


----------



## NOZR1

For me it's a tie between Paul Mills and Gilbert Velez. Both are awesome and very humble.


----------



## Hye Kenpo Nar

the most impressive martial artist i've seen and trained with many times has to be Mr. Jeff Speakman. hands down.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

My old roomate. The guy was from China and denied being any good at martial arts ( which was bull ).  He was by far the fastest I've known, I'm pretty fast but he could kick me and I wouldn't even see where the kick came from.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio

I have had the opportunity to train with some of the greatest Kenpoists of the early years and some of the new generation. Worked out with Bob Liles, Vinton Koklich, Diane Tanaka, John Sepulveda (student of his for 14 years) Clarence Craig, Andre Simms, Craig McCoy, Tom Garriga, Douglas Eaton, Wes Idol, Mark Foster, Darryl Simpson, Larry Beltramo, Vinny Anfuso and others. Participated in seminars with and have been hit by Mr. Parker, Larry Tatum, Tom Kelly, Brian Duffy, Steve LaBounty, Frank Trejo, Paul Dye, & Howard Silva. All of these people are EXCELLENT Kenpoists and can absolutely bang but the one that impressived me the most, the one that hit me and dominated me physically like no other was Michael Pick. I have been his student for 13 years and I am even more impressed with his Kenpo now than before.


----------



## Xue Sheng

A Southern Mantis practitioner who also said he was not that good. 

Most unfortunately I do not remember his name, but I do remember how hard and fast he could hit.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

Phil Porter

at age 84, he tossed my 33 year old carcass around like i was a rag doll.  old age and treachery truly will beat out youth and skill....


----------



## Bob White

I would say it was Steve Sanders. He was able to apply kenpo techniques while competing. Many people are fast when nobody is hitting back but to apply our techniques and protect yourself at the same time is different. He was something special in the ring. In the 60`s he certainly made us proud to wear our kenpo patch.
Bob White


----------



## kenpoman2006

Steve White www.neckf.com He's the best instructor I know of ,That produce students which demonstrat skills in which perpetuatted from him. :asian: 



:-offtopic If anyone Knows a EPAK school which teaches the art in Phoenix Az I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you Scott


----------



## Arizona Angel

kenpoman2006 said:


> Steve White www.neckf.com He's the best instructor I know of ,That produce students which demonstrat skills in which perpetuatted from him. :asian:
> 
> 
> 
> :-offtopic If anyone Knows a EPAK school which teaches the art in Phoenix Az I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you Scott


Hi, Scott and welcome to Martial Talk.  There are several good schools in PHX although I have not been to visit any of them myself.  I know that Dennis Conatser is in Scottsdale, about 64th St & T bird.  I'll see what else I can round up.


----------



## Tames D

Jimmy Woo


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

I would also have to say that Dian Tanaka is the badest woman that i have ever met.  She thumped me harder then any man (besides Zach and Al).  The best thing about Dian is that she will give you a great big hug before and after your whoopin.


----------



## Hand Sword

For me, they have had only first names, and have existed in the past, when I was involved in the martial arts. Sadly they and their kind have become very far, and very few between. They were the ones, regardless of the ranks, styles, systems, and patches worn on their chests, that were able to see all of the other practitoners as brothers and sisters. They didn't care to ask who, or what. They simply accepted, and just cared about working out and exchanging ideas, in an honest, and free manner. I hope they are still out there, and conducting themselves in the same mindset, inspite of the poison that has been infecting the world of martial arts. The poison of the fighting over patches worn, styles learned, or learning, and teachers, that the've learned from. It is my hope, that we all could share in that mindset one day, so that we ALL can be on this list. So, for now, my vote goes to those very few, who are like this already.

I truly mean this everyone.


----------



## MSTCNC

It was my great honor to attend a seminar this past Spetember with the current martial abbot (head of the Kung Fu program) of the Northern Shaolin Temple...

Watching Abbott Shi De Li perform the 5-animals form was nothing short of inspiring!

That one is going to be hard for me to top!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## kenpotroop

that would have to be Mr. Jim Mitchell and also his son Jerald Mitchell.


----------



## Eternal White Belt

Of those whom I have personally met and trained with - Bud Malmstrom of the Atlanta Bujinkan Dojo.


----------



## tellner

In no particular order:

Phil Messina
Randy Coture
Paul de Thoaurs
Dan Inosanto
Stevan Plinck
An 8th Dan Judo player whose name I can't remember


----------



## NOZR1

Paul Mills and Gilbert Velez.


----------



## youngbraveheart

Master Bill Chun Jr. (every week)


----------



## SL4Drew

Without out a doubt Dr. Ron Chap'el.


----------



## Drac

Bill "SuperFoot" Wallace...

William De Thoaurs aka "Uncle Bill"...(I probably spelled his name wrong..Forgive me)


----------



## Dave Leverich

I'll second Superfoot, we had a seminar last weekend with him. Phenomenal martial artist, even greater person.


----------



## dianhsuhe

Grandmaster Sam Kuoha of Kara-Ho Kempo.


----------



## Seabrook

Southwell said:


> My answer will be Kenpo vs non Kenpo/ Canada vs US, In Canada for Kenpo is Jamie Seabrook non Kenpo Mike Bernardo. States side Kenpo, Larry Tatum non Kenpo, Prof Wally Jay.


 
I am picking Larry Tatum, hands down, as well for Kenpo. 

Also, because I love sparring so much, I have to include Superfoot Bill Wallace on the list. My former Kung Fu instructor, Paul Chau, is pretty darn good as well, having trained for close to 50 years, and still in great shape, moving well, and easily able to take on much younger black belts in continuous fighting.


----------



## zDom

Grandmaster Bong Yul Shin of St. Louis  (yudo, taekwondo and hapkido)

http://gatewaymoodokwan.com/GM-Bong-Yul-Shin.php


----------



## gixxershane

Doreen Cogliandro (has a school in Revere MA)

Sita Van (instructor at Mrs.C's school in Revere)

David Staples (has a school in Worcester MA)

Kim Deacon (my instructor in Manville RI)

all kenpo stylests


----------



## kidswarrior

Grand Master Bill Lasiter, Kung Fu San Soo, 1st generation master of KFSS founder Jimmy H Woo. A relatively small man, when Bill moves it's simply poetry plus power. And he's almost 70 years old.


----------



## loyalonehk

Sijo Emperado
GM Gumataotao
Professor Harper
Sijo Bruce Millsap
GM Vince Black
Guro Ron Harris
GM Ted Sotelo
GM Ted Tabura
Prof. Clarence Emperado
GM Emil Bautista
Sigung Alan Abad
Professor John Bishop
Sigung Susan Thomas
Sigung Alex
Master Jerry Hyde
Master Jerry Cook
Professor Bono
GM Maschmier
GM Estalillia
Guro Bansuelo

No particullar order...  Just a few that I have been fortunate enough to learn from in person.

They all are most impressive in their own realm of MA's abilities and contributions.

As far as fighting - hands down Prof Greg Harper (my teacher) and GM Ted Sotelo.

Healing and internal arts - GM Vince Black!


----------



## gixxershane

* i would have just edited my post above if i could*

Professor Zach Whitson is now on my list after this weekends seminar


----------



## donald

The one who most surprised me? I would have to say, Mr.Joseph Palanzo. Back in the mid 80's apprx. 85-87. Mr.Palanzo came to Cleveland,Oh. To do one of his first solo seminars.  He taught a tek or two, and in the instructor session he went over the EPAK version of L6. His kenpo was flawless. As was his attitude. Being a somewhat vertically(no disrespect intended) challenged gent. I was very surprised when he fired off a beautiful spinning heel kick. While he was relaying a conversation he had with Tokey Hill. It was just executed so well. I think the point of the kick. Was to demonstrate the kenpo could fare with the best of them. No matter the criteria, or conditions. He really impressed me with his skill, and attitude.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## DojoWeb

Here is my list of the most impressive martial artists I have personally met and trained with:

1. Robert Bussey 
2. Mike Wadiak (Isshinryu Karate)
3. Ron Nagrodski (Isshinryu Karate - best instructor I know)
2. Royce Gracie
3. Jeremy Horn
4. Bill Wallace


----------



## DojoWeb

DojoWeb said:


> Here is my list of the most impressive martial artists I have personally met and trained with:
> 
> 1. Robert Bussey
> 2. Mike Wadiak (Isshinryu Karate)
> 3. Ron Nagrodski (Isshinryu Karate - best instructor I know)
> 2. Royce Gracie
> 3. Jeremy Horn
> 4. Bill Wallace


 
WOW! I can't count. I edited my list and forgot to change the numbers. 

1. Robert Bussey 
2. Mike Wadiak (Isshinryu Karate)
3. Ron Nagrodski (Isshinryu Karate - best instructor I know)
4. Royce Gracie
5. Jeremy Horn
6. Bill Wallace


----------



## diamondbar1971

Ed Parker, Tino Tuiolosega, Jimmy Woo, James Ibrao, Rudy Tuiolosega, Chuck Norris, Jeff Speakman, Bill Wallace, Don Wilson, Bob Wall, Benny "the Jet", Steve Labounty, Eric Lee.


----------



## Klondike93

> For those of you out there who have meet Al McLuckie in my opinion he is the most amazing martial artist that I habe personaly see.



I have met and attended many seminars by Al and he is without a doubt a top notch Martial Artist. I have also attended many seminars by Martin Wheeler and he too his a top notch Martial Artist that you can't go wrong training with. I met Mr. Parker once around 1988 but I could see that he was one of the best ever. 

But for the most impressive I would say Mikhail Rybako first and Vladimir Vasilliev second. With Mikhail here's the round barrell of a person with a smile as big as the sun, looks like santa and hits like a truck. For such a large person to move as light on his feet the way he does is marvelous to watch.

With Vlad here's a person that can say so much with so few words you'll never fail to learn a thing or two from him every time he speaks. His movement, his timing and ability to hit so hard with no obvious intent is amazing to see. 

I've seen a lot of Martial Artists since I first started way back in 1976 but those two people are the best I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Royce Gracie, Dan Inosanto, Soke Hatsumi Masaaki, Nagato Toshiro Shihan, Noguchi Yukio Shihan, Sensei Jerry Gould, Ray Schardijn.


----------



## Twin Fist

Eugene Sedeno

hands down, no comparison, best I have ever seen. Not really an EPAK Black Belt(though he does have a 5th dan cert from SGM Parker) but all around? no one  compares to him.


----------



## Big Don

Although I have only been involved in Kenpo for 3 years, I have had the privilege of training from Mr Richard "Huk" Planas and his brother Ed, who teaches Kabaroan Eskrima, and Mr Trejo, all three are very impressive.


----------



## punkraucous

I'm most impressed by my former instructor, Douglas C. Eaton.
You had to earn every belt you wore, yet still could train with higher ranks, as long as you could keep up.
He taught Ed Parker's American Kenpo in Santa Cruz, CA.
Where I've met Michael Robert Pick, and other great American Kenpo Artists.
Anybody know of any UKF schools near Malibu?

Thanks,
Jeff Allen


----------



## Rich_Hale

Jeff,

I don't teach in Malibu, but you are welcome to visit my place in Westlake Village - about 20 miles from Malibu, up Kanan Road.

I drop down to Malibu several times a week (in good weather) to go diving between Malibu and County Line.  Lobster season was good to me this year with a over 40 lobster in the bag.

Although I don't teach Mr. Pick's style of Kenpo, he and I have been friends for many years and I recently taught with him at Sean Kelleys Florida Kenpo Camp.

You can check out my web site at www.PacificKenpo.com


----------



## Reaper

i have to agree with Rick Wade. I have personally met Mr. Joe Palanzo Mr. Larry Tatum And Mr. Speakman and i thought the world of them as far as a kenpo artist then i met Mr. Pick. when he enters a room you can just feel his energy and his power, when he walks in just his presence demands attention. I truely can see why he is who is is in the kenpo world and why Mr. Parker had chosen him to accompany MR. Parker on his affairs.  I have also met lots of great martial artists touring on the iska circuit as well as naska Christine Roderigues ( sorry if i spelt her name wrong) Bill superfoot wallace and i would have to say that just about every true artist is a great artist in some way shape or form. I know this post was long winded but I just wanted to share my thoughts on Mr. Pick and i get to see him this saturday at a seminar he is doing at my school so im really excited.


----------



## punkraucous

good deal, i live landside p.c.h. at nicholas cyn westlake is close.
like to stop by next week, i'll give you a call.
jeff allen



Rich_Hale said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I don't teach in Malibu, but you are welcome to visit my place in Westlake Village - about 20 miles from Malibu, up Kanan Road.
> 
> I drop down to Malibu several times a week (in good weather) to go diving between Malibu and County Line. Lobster season was good to me this year with a over 40 lobster in the bag.
> 
> Although I don't teach Mr. Pick's style of Kenpo, he and I have been friends for many years and I recently taught with him at Sean Kelleys Florida Kenpo Camp.
> 
> You can check out my web site at www.PacificKenpo.com


----------



## Arizona Angel

Roland Osborn!  What a fun guy!!!


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch

Jeff Speakman was my hero for a bunch of years in my 20s, just because he was so awesome in The Perfect Weapon.  So fast!  Have any of you seen him in person?  Is he actually good or just on film?  I think he's pretty overweight now, which is a shame - he was in awesome shape years ago (then again, that's the same for many of us).  But I'd be really curious to hear anyone's estimation of his true ability.

I've been lucky to see a number of skilled/well-known martial artists in person, and it's weird - you can't always tell what the hype is about.  Bill Wallace is great, and he looks great.  But Pat Johnson just looks like a regular guy when he does martial arts.  Nothing exciting.  Same with Howard Jackson, and I know he was a superstar boxer and kickboxer.  I guess there's a difference between flash and efficiency: Mr. Norris looks all sloppy-jalopy when he fights, even in the old videos, but he's lightning fast and hits as hard as hell.  Makes you wonder how someone flashy like JCVD or Jackie Chan would fare in a real fight?  Yeah, yeah, I know - they've both had real fights.  But you know what I mean.  Pretty doesn't always = good and good doesn't always = pretty, which is weird.

FKJP


----------



## KenpoDave

Steve Finn

Sig Kufferath

Larry Tatum

Keith Curts


Dave Hopper


----------



## Yondanchris

Top Seniors in My Book: 

Bob White

Pat Salantri

Rich Hale

Ed Downey 

Others who aren't "seniors": 

Clyde O'Briant 

Dr. Dave Crouch

Clark Cole 

James Hawkins III


----------



## MarkC

In no special order

John Stover ( my first instructor and the one I was with the longest)
Joe Lewis
Dr. Ron Chapél
AC Rainey
Bill Chun, Jr.
Larry Isaac
Dr. Dave Crouch
Cliff Stewart
Ryan Angell


----------



## Mauthos

Have to go with for the people I have actually had the honour to train with:

- Stephane Bosc - Kick boxer from when I was living in France, phenomenal skill and mixed his semi-pro boxing credentials with his pro-kick boxing and his very high level of TKD together to make him a formidable fighter but also a down to earth, no ego very personable guy and a great teacher considering I was his only English student.

- Bill Superfoot Wallace - Only had the privilege to train with him once at a seminar in Leeds, but by far one of the best days training I have had, really nice guy, easy to approach with a fun and exciting way of teaching.

- Fred Adams - When I met him he was 67, I was 21.  I had no idea what Hapkido was and he called me out front as I was the only kick boxer in the class claiming he had never fought a kick boxer before.  As a cocky 21 year old I thought I would take it easy on the 'old man' but remember throwing a single punch then ending up on my *** in a painful situation, he proceeded to repeat this twice more with ease.  It was a truly humbling experience and he earned my respect from that point on and I regard him now as a good friend and one of the best martial artists I have had the honour to know and train with.

With the celebrity style martial artists, my favourite has to be Tony Jaa, that guy is just incredible.


----------



## yorkshirelad

Technically, I would say frank Trejo and Larry Tatum have it. In terms of longevity, Chuck Sullivan and Dave Hebler. The best all rounder has to be Frank Trejo though. When it comes to techniques, forms and sparring, Mr. Trejo's got it all!


----------



## DennisBreene

Personal contact;  James K Roberts Sr. / James K Roberts Jr./ Mike Stone


----------



## chrstnkenpoist

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I recently asked the question "Of All the 1st generation students out there who moves the most similar to Mr Parker?"
> 
> An even better question is. Who is the most impressive martial artist that you have ever seen.
> 
> For those of you out there who have meet Al McLuckie in my opinion he is the most amazing martial artist that I habe personaly see.
> 
> By the way;  It does not have to be a Kenpoist.


I would say Mr. Planas, because he just so thoroughly knows and demonstrates the material at hand. A close second for me would be my Instructor, Mr. Joe Doyle 7th dan, out of Mentor, Ohio. Knows his stuff, and can demonstrate it very, very proficiently.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Val Riazanov. His knowledge and mastery of the art of striking cannot be overestimated.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I've been around for a few years and seen and met many of the martial arts great in the USA.  I was fortunate enough to be introduced to many of the founders of "karate" in this country and to meet many of the first Professional fighters.
But the most impressive martial artiest I have met was a 10 years old boy who was born with a hart problem , deaf, and almost blind.  Although this young man had had multiple surgeries on his hard, a Collier (sp) implant in both ears and wears hearing aids he strives each day to practice his art and improve himself.   No he will never be one of the best in the world but he is learning to not give up and to push himself to attain what he wants.


----------



## K50Marine

FrontKick-Jab-Punch said:


> Jeff Speakman was my hero for a bunch of years in my 20s, just because he was so awesome in The Perfect Weapon.  So fast!  Have any of you seen him in person?  Is he actually good or just on film?  I think he's pretty overweight now, which is a shame - he was in awesome shape years ago (then again, that's the same for many of us).  But I'd be really curious to hear anyone's estimation of his true ability.
> 
> I've been lucky to see a number of skilled/well-known martial artists in person, and it's weird - you can't always tell what the hype is about.  Bill Wallace is great, and he looks great.  But Pat Johnson just looks like a regular guy when he does martial arts.  Nothing exciting.  Same with Howard Jackson, and I know he was a superstar boxer and kickboxer.  I guess there's a difference between flash and efficiency: Mr. Norris looks all sloppy-jalopy when he fights, even in the old videos, but he's lightning fast and hits as hard as hell.  Makes you wonder how someone flashy like JCVD or Jackie Chan would fare in a real fight?  Yeah, yeah, I know - they've both had real fights.  But you know what I mean.  Pretty doesn't always = good and good doesn't always = pretty, which is weird.
> 
> FKJP



Mr. Speakman is my instructor. He is an amazing man and martial artist both on and off the mat. A true gentleman and warrior. I would not consider him to be "overweight" as you stated. He is an avid weight lifter and has actually bulked up with added muscle over the 5 years that I have known him. He is in amazing shape for a man of any age, much less being almost 57 years old.


----------



## OldGhost

Keith Gorham


----------



## donald1

My instructor... I dont meet a lot of martial artists in person.

I did meet one of his instructors, her yue wong (even got two books signed) though i only met him once at a seminar in oklahoma. Not sure if that really counts 

That and will higanbotham (im probably spelling his name wrong) i only met him at a couple small circle jujitsu seminars (probably spelled that wrong too)


----------



## Tames D

My Sifu, Paul Vunak.


----------

